# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  تغییر آی پی

## killer-star

سلام دوستان

میخواستم بدونم آیا روشی هست که بشه از طریق VB آی پی رو عوض کرد ؟؟؟
40 50 تا ای پی کافیه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

روش هایی که به زهنتون میرسه رو بگید  :متفکر:

----------


## killer-star

کسی بلد نیست ؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

چی شده ؟ می خوای فیلتر بشکون بنویسی ؟ 

باید از رجیستری کمک بگیری ....

----------


## killer-star

> چی شده ؟ می خوای فیلتر بشکون بنویسی ؟ 
> 
> باید از رجیستری کمک بگیری ....


تقریبا ...

----------

